# Wacom Pen Lag in Lightroom



## deerslayer8153 (Jan 29, 2018)

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic CC

Just built a new PC with Windows 10 . Wacom Drivers are up to date. Had to change pen settings in windows to get rid of "circle".

I still have an annoying lag when trying to make slider adjustments or crop adjustments. It is almost to the point of being unusable. Worked fine in Win7.

Any ideas?


----------



## davidedric (Jan 29, 2018)

This has driven me mad from time to time.

I don't know which Wacom you have, I have an intuos Pro small, but sometimes I have found the problems goes away when I connect via usb rather than wireless, then sometimes not.  Then the problem spontaneously disappears. Maddening.

My only suggestion is that, for me, clicking somewhere along the slider path (so it jumps there) returns behaviour to normal.

Good luck, Dave


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Jan 30, 2018)

I have the 5. I'll try changing  usb ports and see.
This is crazy!

Thanks Dave!


----------



## happycranker (Jan 31, 2018)

Have you turned Windows ink off in both the OS and the Wacom Desktop centre?


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Jan 31, 2018)

Changed usb hub to the motherboard, I had already played with windows ink but turned it off again. No change, this sucks.

It has always worked perfectly until I built this PC and went to windows 10.


----------

